# Aquacave.com Review



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying a few things such as a black background, adhesive for backdrop itself. 

I don't know how trustful the company is for just one purchase. I usually use Petmountain or drsfosterandsmith for bigger items such as filters and heaters. 

I just need a review.

Thanks!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Vendor reviews are not allowed on TPT.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry... 

How do you delete a thread then?


----------

